# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Livebearers >  Sharing my Guppies

## IrcKnight

Hi bro and sis sharing my AFR

Feel free to comment

----------


## gadget818

is this for sale?

----------


## IrcKnight

> is this for sale?


Hi bro this is my personal collection. 

Will release some of them in the buy/sell section =)

----------

